# He's at counseling right now



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And I'm the one who wanted him to go because he's stressing so hard about so many things that he's giving himself migraines. 
And I know that my higher libido and my getting upset about him not going down is part of his stress. I didn't think I'd feel like this but Im scared of what he might find or what she might say about me! This is crazy. I've been in counseling forever and I guess I'm not used to being the one wondering what they're talking about. Who knows, he might not even get to our issues today because he has so much on his plate. I just didn't think I'd feel this way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

